# [S] Lump Of Coal And Birthstone [B]/[T] LOVEBALL, Galaxy Egg and more



## Emolga59 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi! I'm looking to buy and sell the following collectibles:

*Collectibles I want to buy:*







 (Priority, gimme)





 (Would love to have one but highly unlikely I'll find one quickly)

*Collectibles I'm selling:*


 (250 TBT) Currently pending an offer, thread will close once sold (unless I find more things to sell)

You can buy the entire store for 400 TBT cause that's about how much it's worth.
Thank you!

Listen I know that I said a while ago that I'll be closing soon because I didn't really need anything else but that plan changed. Also, I didn't know I'd be having a lot of things I didn't need

*Note:* I'm currently poor at the moment but if you ever have a loveball lmk and we could work something out


----------



## John Wick (Nov 5, 2019)

I thought I had one, but it's Lobo I have.
Sorry.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 5, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I thought I had one, but it's Lobo I have.
> Sorry.



Dont worry about it!


----------



## Heyden (Nov 5, 2019)

I misread lol, good luck : )


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 5, 2019)

Heyden said:


> I misread lol, good luck : )



Thank You!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 6, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 6, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 6, 2019)

Now offering up to 200 TBT for Pave


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 6, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 6, 2019)

Just in case if you didn't see, I've raised my offer for Pave and will now be willing to buy Coco.


----------



## lsabella (Nov 6, 2019)

good luck! <33


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 7, 2019)

lsabella said:


> good luck! <33



Thank you! Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 7, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Nov 7, 2019)

Im not sure how to check the dates on collectibles but I put out the ones I have of Pave, Lobo and Mint. Let me know if those dates work for you cause I think at least one should


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 7, 2019)

Mint and Pave both work! Could I give you 250 TBT for both of them?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 7, 2019)

I've updated what I want and stuff I'm selling. I might sell my pumpkin cupcake and purple bat potion since someone is thinking about my offer for the purple bat potion and I like my pumpkin cupcake and I'm still unsure if I want to sell it.


----------



## will. (Nov 7, 2019)

would you trade a poptart egg for a purple bat potion?
ill activate my pop tart egg for u to see :>


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 7, 2019)

will. said:


> would you trade a poptart egg for a purple bat potion?
> ill activate my pop tart egg for u to see :>



Sorry but someone offered a better collectible than you did. You can try to offer another collectible even one that's not on my list, like the nightmare or dreamy egg.


----------



## will. (Nov 7, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Sorry but someone offered a better collectible than you did. You can try to offer another collectible even one that's not on my list, like the nightmare or dreamy egg.



ooh sorry ill pass
nightmare and dreamy are worth about 3k and pbp is around 600


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 7, 2019)

will. said:


> ooh sorry ill pass
> nightmare and dreamy are worth about 3k and pbp is around 600



I was being sarcastic about the dreamy and nightmare eggs. I meant offer something a little higher, but it's fine if you don't want to.


----------



## will. (Nov 7, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I was being sarcastic about the dreamy and nightmare eggs. I meant offer something a little higher, but it's fine if you don't want to.



oh :-(


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 7, 2019)

will. said:


> oh :-(



You still want to offer something else?


----------



## will. (Nov 7, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> You still want to offer something else?



i dont have anything else in the price range of the bat potion that im willing to get rid of, but i wish you the best of luck in your search! the closest thing i have is a cyan house but i dont think i should trade that haha


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 7, 2019)

Purple Bat Potion has been traded with a Ditto egg! Also if you need dates for collectibles I'm selling let me know!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2019)

Might you be willing to sell your other purple bat potion?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 8, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Might you be willing to sell your other purple bat potion?



What will you give me for it?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2019)

How much are you selling Isabelle for?

Thanks--


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> What will you give me for it?



Well based on the collectibles sales sheet (x) it goes for about 300-400 tbt. Does that sounds fair to you?


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Nov 8, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Mint and Pave both work! Could I give you 250 TBT for both of them?



How does 297 sound? That would be the original shop price of both according to the wiki.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi! Would 200 be a good enough price for the Zipper Sakura? Many thanks.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 8, 2019)

Kaede Nova said:


> How does 297 sound? That would be the original shop price of both according to the wiki.



Sure! Sending TBT now.



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Hi! Would 200 be a good enough price for the Zipper Sakura? Many thanks.



Sorry but I'm deciding not to sell it.


xSuperMario64x said:


> Well based on the collectibles sales sheet (x) it goes for about 300-400 tbt. Does that sounds fair to you?



No, sorry



ZetaFunction said:


> How much are you selling Isabelle for?
> 
> Thanks--



200 TBT


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Nov 8, 2019)

Do you want a message with either collectible?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 8, 2019)

No thank you


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent! I also see I have a Lief. Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 8, 2019)

Yes! It does work for me! How much TBT do you want for it?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 8, 2019)

Kaede Nova has just sold her Leif, Mint and Pave to me! I'm actually at less then 100 TBT right now so I need to sell my unwanted collectibles for TBT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> No, sorry


Uhhhhh

What do you want for it then?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 8, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Uhhhhh
> 
> What do you want for it then?



I think I'll just keep it for my lineup. Unless if you have any egg that I'd like.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 8, 2019)

2 Tasty Cakes have been sold to will.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 8, 2019)

There might be a small delay if your buying a collectible since I have a trade offer for a Waluigi egg right now.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 9, 2019)

Ho ho ho, Idrk you but I come with gifts.!



Spoiler: Open for your present



























Noitsnottooearlyforchristmas.gif
​


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ho ho ho, Idrk you but I come with gifts.!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! Do you want anything in return?


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 9, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Thank you so much! Do you want anything in return?



Nope


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Nope



Tysm!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi, how much for your white lily please?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

Is 20 TBT Ok? (It's fine if you want lower)


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Is 20 TBT Ok? (It's fine if you want lower)



Hmm, would 15 tbt be okay?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

Yes! Sending White Lily Now!

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> Hmm, would 15 tbt be okay?



Sent, Enjoy! (Hope you liked the message.)


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Yes! Sending White Lily Now!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I didn't like the message.... I loved the message! Thank you <3


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

Added new offers and stuff for my wishlist.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I think I'll just keep it for my lineup. Unless if you have any egg that I'd like.



Well okay then. I don't currently have any eggs that I'd trade for it, since some of them are really special to me (like the aurora egg, yoshi egg, and my wah eggs). Let me know if you ever consider selling it


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well okay then. I don't currently have any eggs that I'd trade for it, since some of them are really special to me (like the aurora egg, yoshi egg, and my wah eggs). Let me know if you ever consider selling it



Ok! I'll let you know if I think about selling it.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

I added Dreamy and Nightmare eggs to my wishlist.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

Bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Red Candy has just been added to the shop!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

So right now someone's thinking about a trade so some collectibles might be gone in a few days but you can reserve collectibles for that time being.


----------



## whattheheck123 (Nov 9, 2019)

i have a coco you can have!
she's dated 3-22-2018


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

whattheheck123 said:


> i have a coco you can have!
> she's dated 3-22-2018



Just checked, she's good. What do you want for it?


----------



## whattheheck123 (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm not really looking for one but I can sell her for 55 tbt if that's ok?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

I don't have 55 TBT on me right now but does a Red Candy and a Purple Violet plus 20 TBT work?


----------



## whattheheck123 (Nov 9, 2019)

Gonna have to pass as well, I'm not in a rush to sell though so I can hold her for you if you want


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

whattheheck123 said:


> Gonna have to pass as well, I'm not in a rush to sell though so I can hold her for you if you want



Ok. I'll let you know when I have enough TBT.


----------



## whattheheck123 (Nov 9, 2019)

sounds good!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

whattheheck123 said:


> sounds good!



Sent you TBT!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 10, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 10, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 10, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 10, 2019)

Hey Emolga. Do you know what date is that yellow candy?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 10, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Hey Emolga. Do you know what date is that yellow candy?



10-13-2015 06:47 AM


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 10, 2019)

Is it okay if I buy it? I'm not sure how much you want for it so I'll say 25 bells?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 10, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Is it okay if I buy it? I'm not sure how much you want for it so I'll say 25 bells?



Ok! Any Message?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 10, 2019)

No thanks, sending TBT.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 10, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> No thanks, sending TBT.



Sent, Enjoy!


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 10, 2019)

Hello. I was wondering what the date of the red candy is.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 10, 2019)

Ryumia said:


> Hello. I was wondering what the date of the red candy is.



11-04-2019 09:13 PM


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 10, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> 11-04-2019 09:13 PM


Okay. Cool. I'd like to purchase it. Had an idea for it. Would 15 tbt be okay? You can add a message onto the collectible if you like.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 10, 2019)

Ryumia said:


> Okay. Cool. I'd like to purchase it. Had an idea for it. Would 15 tbt be okay? You can add a message onto the collectible if you like.



Ok, sending now!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## lsabella (Nov 11, 2019)

Love your lineup btw! <3


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 11, 2019)

lsabella said:


> Love your lineup btw! <3



Thank you.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 11, 2019)

How much would you offer for the Eevee Easter Egg?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 11, 2019)

Corrie said:


> How much would you offer for the Eevee Easter Egg?



I can offer A Leif and a Mint (and a pumpkin cupcake if necessary.)


----------



## Corrie (Nov 11, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I can offer A Leif and a Mint (and a pumpkin cupcake if necessary.)



Mm, what about in TBT?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 11, 2019)

I currently only have 51 TBT.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 11, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I currently only have 51 TBT.



Aw okay, never mind then!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 11, 2019)

New stuff have been added!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm kinda broke right now so I'm trying to sell more things before I buy or trade.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 11, 2019)

Do you know that yellow candy date again?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 12, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Do you know that yellow candy date again?



10-20-2014 11:27 AM


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 12, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 12, 2019)

I have a Popsicle I'm willing to sell. (I'm desperate.)


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 12, 2019)

Sorry, didn't see. >///< I can buy it! How does 20 TBT sound since I'm trying to earn some. :3


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 12, 2019)

How much do you want for your collectible and what is the date?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 12, 2019)

corlee1289 said:


> How much do you want for your collectible and what is the date?


 I didn’t know which one you were talking about but I used random generator and got
the Leif collectible so I’ll check when I get back.


CheryllACNL said:


> Sorry, didn't see. >///< I can buy it! How does 20 TBT sound since I'm trying to earn some. :3


 Sounds good


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 12, 2019)

Hey! How much for leif?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 12, 2019)

BluebearL said:


> Hey! How much for leif?



150-200 TBT (trades are good too, even if they're not on my list.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



corlee1289 said:


> How much do you want for your collectible and what is the date?



If it's the popsicle date is: 09-08-2014 7:46 PM and I want about 1.3k-1.5k


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 12, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> 150-200 TBT (trades are good too, even if they're not on my list.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Awesome! Do you mind reserving leaf for the rest of today for me? Just to give me enough time to collect 200 tbt


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 12, 2019)

Okay!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 13, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 13, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 13, 2019)

Hey, I haven?t managed to make the tbt in time. Im going to leave Leif until I make the tbt, I?ll let you know but please don?t keep it on hold. I don?t want to hold you up any longer


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 13, 2019)

BluebearL said:


> Hey, I haven’t managed to make the tbt in time. Im going to leave Leif until I make the tbt, I’ll let you know but please don’t keep it on hold. I don’t want to hold you up any longer


I’m open to trades if you want. Something like Jingle Christmas Doll would work.


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 13, 2019)

Okay, thank you for letting me know! I don?t have enough for the popsicle. Good luck!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 14, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 14, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 14, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Nov 14, 2019)

What are the dates on the candies you are selling


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 14, 2019)

Kaede Nova said:


> What are the dates on the candies you are selling



10-20-2014 11:27 AM


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Nov 14, 2019)

Ah. That doesnt work for me. Sorry


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 15, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 15, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 15, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 16, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 16, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 16, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 16, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 17, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 17, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 17, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 18, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 18, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 18, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 19, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 19, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 19, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 19, 2019)

Hiya! I _might_ be willing to sell my sakura egg. What would you offer?


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 19, 2019)

Would you be willing to trade your Easter Egg for a Mother's Day and Father's Day Carnation?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 19, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Would you be willing to trade your Easter Egg for a Mother's Day and Father's Day Carnation?



No, sorry. That's a little to low for me.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 19, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> No, sorry. That's a little to low for me.



Hmmm... How about the entire Christmas Doll set + Tasty Cake (because why not)?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 20, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Hmmm... How about the entire Christmas Doll set + Tasty Cake (because why not)?



I already have 2 of them.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 20, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I already have 2 of them.



What sort of value are you seeking for it then?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 20, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> What sort of value are you seeking for it then?



I'm seeking an Eevee egg or an Ice Cream Swirl.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 20, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I'm seeking an Eevee egg or an Ice Cream Swirl.



Is this a Classic Easter Egg (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) or a regular Easter Egg (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)? If it is the latter, I will unfortunately have to pass. :/


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 20, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Is this a Classic Easter Egg (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the regular.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 22, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 22, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 22, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## duckykate (Nov 23, 2019)

would you pay in pure bells for an eevee egg?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

duckykate said:


> would you pay in pure bells for an eevee egg?



I would but I don't have enough.... Yet.


----------



## duckykate (Nov 23, 2019)

that's cool, why don't i hold on to it and when you have enough bells let me know? no rush


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

duckykate said:


> that's cool, why don't i hold on to it and when you have enough bells let me know? no rush



Thanks, but I just got one though. Sorry for the trouble!


----------



## rianne (Nov 24, 2019)

What's the date on the purple violet? c:


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

rianne said:


> What's the date on the purple violet? c:



05-28-2018 05:04 PM


----------



## rianne (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm interested and can send over the TBT in a moment; about to go to bed as it's late here. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

For price, let me know if what I send over is alright!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

rianne said:


> I'm interested and can send over the TBT in a moment; about to go to bed as it's late here. ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For price, let me know if what I send over is alright!



Ok! Sending now!


----------



## rianne (Nov 24, 2019)

Thank you! I hope the TBT amount I sent over is fair.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

rianne said:


> I'm interested and can send over the TBT in a moment; about to go to bed as it's late here. ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For price, let me know if what I send over is alright!



The price works, enjoy!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## seliph (Nov 24, 2019)

would you do 600 for purple bat potion?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

seliph said:


> would you do 600 for purple bat potion?



700?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Hyoon (Nov 24, 2019)

What’s the date on ruby o:?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hyoon said:


> What’s the date on ruby o:?



11-22-2017 12:40 AM


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Hyoon (Nov 25, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> 11-22-2017 12:40 AM



Does 150tbt work? 0:


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hyoon said:


> Does 150tbt work? 0:



175 TBT?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 25, 2019)

Can I pay 20TBT for that yellow candy again??


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Can I pay 20TBT for that yellow candy again??



Sure! Sending now!


----------



## Hyoon (Nov 25, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> 175 TBT?



Sure. Please inlcude a cute message. Sending tbt!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hyoon said:


> Sure. Please inlcude a cute message. Sending tbt!



Sent, Enjoy!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 26, 2019)

Would you consider selling your regular Easter egg for 200TBT (according to the tier list, it?s tier 6)


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

corlee1289 said:


> Would you consider selling your regular Easter egg for 200TBT (according to the tier list, it’s tier 6)



No, sorry.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## will. (Nov 27, 2019)

how much for one spring sakura?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

will. said:


> how much for one spring sakura?



Would 200 TBT work?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 28, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 28, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Hyoon (Nov 28, 2019)

Would u do 150tbt for the spring sakura?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hyoon said:


> Would u do 150tbt for the spring sakura?



170-200?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 28, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi! Do you know the date on the Timmy and Jingle doll?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Hi! Do you know the date on the Timmy and Jingle doll?



 12-22-2017 08:36 AM for Jingle Doll
 12-22-2017 11:46 AM for Timmy Doll


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Alright! Sadly, it doesn't match. ;w;

Good luck selling those.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Nov 30, 2019)

What are the dates on all of your candies?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Kaede Nova said:


> What are the dates on all of your candies?



10-19-2014 10:08 AM for both.


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Nov 30, 2019)

Those dates wont work for me. Do you still have the purple candy? Cause if you do, what is the date for that?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Kaede Nova said:


> Those dates wont work for me. Do you still have the purple candy? Cause if you do, what is the date for that?



11-01-2017 11:12 PM for the purple candy.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Bump! Tried adding prices. It was hard.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey! What are the dates on your Three Zipper Sakuras? <:​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

04-25-2019 06:27 PM
 04-23-2019 06:59 AM
 04-21-2019 12:46 PM


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 1, 2019)

I will take the 4-21-19 one! Sending TBT now.

Also, no message is needed! Thank you c:​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Sent!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 1, 2019)

Thank you! Now my lineup looks super awesome!​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Hyoon (Dec 2, 2019)

What year is the purple candy?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hyoon said:


> What year is the purple candy?



The year is 2017


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 4, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 4, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

Hey! Could I grab that purple candy, please? No message though!

Could I also grab the Timmy and Jingle Doll? :>


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Hey! Could I grab that purple candy, please? No message though!
> 
> Could I also grab the Timmy and Jingle Doll? :>



Sure, send the TBT and I'll gift them to you!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Sure, send the TBT and I'll gift them to you!



Sending TBT now!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Sending TBT now!



Sent!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Sent!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 11, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 11, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Ryumia (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello. :] I was wondering what are the dates of the yellow candy collectibles that you're selling.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ryumia said:


> Hello. :] I was wondering what are the dates of the yellow candy collectibles that you're selling.



10-19-2014 10:08 AM for both.


----------



## Ryumia (Dec 11, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> 10-19-2014 10:08 AM for both.


Okay. I'd like to purchase both of them. Going to send the payment. You can put a message on the collectibles if you want to.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ryumia said:


> Okay. I'd like to purchase both of them. Going to send the payment. You can put a message on the collectibles if you want to.



Sent!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

Are you still deciding to sell the Easter egg? If so, do you know the date of it?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 11, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Are you still deciding to sell the Easter egg? If so, do you know the date of it?



Gift received at 04-21-2014 11:43 AM


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

I may buy it. :3

Is 300TBT okay for it?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 11, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I may buy it. :3
> 
> Is 300TBT okay for it?



Sure! Once you send the TBT I'll send the collectible!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sent! Enjoy!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

Bump! Bloodshot potion is now for sale!

I just sold it nvm.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi, do you happen to know the date on the famous mushroom?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> Hi, do you happen to know the date on the famous mushroom?



 12-14-2019 08:10 AM


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 15, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> 12-14-2019 08:10 AM



I'll think about it, but I was looking for an older date like 2018, 2017, sorry.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> I'll think about it, but I was looking for an older date like 2018, 2017, sorry.



Ok. Thanks anyways!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 16, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 16, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 16, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 17, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 17, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 17, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 18, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 18, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 18, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey my friend, I'll buy your Spring Shamrock!  I'll send the TBT your way now.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Hey my friend, I'll buy your Spring Shamrock!  I'll send the TBT your way now.



Sending the collectible now!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 20, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Sending the collectible now!



Awesome, thank you so very much my friend! Pleasure doing business with you!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi! Could you perhaps go any lower on the Zipper Sakura?

Also, what are the dates for them?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Hi! Could you perhaps go any lower on the Zipper Sakura?
> 
> Also, what are the dates for them?



No, sorry. The dates are:

04-25-2019 06:27 PM
04-23-2019 06:59 AM
04-21-2019 01:43 PM
04-21-2019 04:27 AM


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 21, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> No, sorry. The dates are:
> 
> 04-25-2019 06:27 PM
> 04-23-2019 06:59 AM
> ...



Ok! Thank you though!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 30, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 30, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 30, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 30, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 1, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 1, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## lsabella (Jan 2, 2020)

hey! can i take mint lobo and pave plz?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

lsabella said:


> hey! can i take mint lobo and pave plz?



Sorry, Lobo has been taken and so has my extra Pave. You can have my Mint though.


----------



## lsabella (Jan 2, 2020)

alright! ty.<3 
also, when sending mint can u plz put my name as Lsabella? tyy!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

lsabella said:


> alright! ty.<3
> also, when sending mint can u plz put my name as Lsabella? tyy!



Sent!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 4, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 4, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 4, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 6, 2020)

Bump!

I want to close the shop so I'm making a closing sale!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

400 TBT for your Sakura Egg?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 6, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> 400 TBT for your Sakura Egg?



How about 425 TBT?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

Sure! Sending TBT now!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 7, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 7, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 7, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 8, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 8, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 8, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## rianne (Jan 8, 2020)

What is the timestamp for the famous mushroom?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 9, 2020)

rianne said:


> What is the timestamp for the famous mushroom?



12-14-2019 08:10 AM


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 10, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 10, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 24, 2020)

Do you still have jack?
I?m Interested if so!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes I do!


Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible.


Lmk if you want a message


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 24, 2020)

Sent, no message


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 28, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi please may I buy 1 lump of coal and 1 cake? ෆ⃛꒰❛⃘︎ ˇ ❜⃘⃘︎๑̀꒱୨୧*.


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sure! Send the TBT and I'll send the collectibles


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2020)

Are you possibly willing to sell your 2019 garnet? :>


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Oui

How does 200 sound? (If you can't afford that I can do 150) 

lmk if you want a message if you're buying


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Oui
> 
> How does 200 sound? (If you can't afford that I can do 150)
> 
> lmk if you want a message if you're buying



I'll go halfway and do 175 if that's okay with you! I'll send it once you confirm. You can put any message on the garnet that you'd like, but I would like one.


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'll go halfway and do 175 if that's okay with you! I'll send it once you confirm. You can put any message on the garnet that you'd like, but I would like one.



Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!



Just sent it!! 

...

Shoot I was actually asking about the 2019 one, the one you just sent me is from 2020, sorry :,,,>

I went ahead and sent it back to you, just send over the 2019 one whenever you're on.


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just sent it!!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Whoops sorry. I'll send the right one this time


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Whoops sorry. I'll send the right one this time



Thank you very much!! ^o^


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 6, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 8, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 14, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 14, 2020)

Nvm, I'm sorry!! Bump, instead ^^'


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 17, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 18, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 19, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Senni (Feb 21, 2020)

Aww that sakura thing is cute, I'd love to buy one when I can afford it!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 26, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 1, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 4, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 5, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 6, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 6, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 10, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 12, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 13, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## shendere (Mar 15, 2020)

Would you be willing to sell your green and red candies for 55-60? ^^


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 16, 2020)

Sure! 60 TBT would be great

Send the TBT and I'll send the collectibles


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 18, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 23, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 26, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi! Is your Pikachu Egg still for sale?


----------



## Bowden (Mar 30, 2020)

500 TBT for Pikachu egg right now..


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 30, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Hi! Is your Pikachu Egg still for sale?



Yup!

Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!

Also, lmk if you want a message on it!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 30, 2020)

No, give it to Bowden! Ty though!


----------



## Bowden (Mar 30, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> No, give it to Bowden! Ty though!



Are you sure? <3


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes, I am!


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 30, 2020)

Ok!

Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!

Also, lmk if you want a message on it!


----------



## Bowden (Mar 31, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Ok!
> 
> Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!
> 
> Also, lmk if you want a message on it!



Sent. Thanks!


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 31, 2020)

Bowden said:


> Sent. Thanks!



Um... Actually the collectible is listed for 600 TBT so if you could send the 100 TBT remaining I could send the collectible


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sent, enjoy!


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 1, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Apr 2, 2020)

Date of the July birthstone?


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 3, 2020)

Autumn_Leaves said:


> Date of the July birthstone?



Hi! I don't think I can check yet since it's in my inventory and it isn't displayed so I'll let you know when I can find out the date for you!


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 4, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 18, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 19, 2020)

Bump!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Autumn_Leaves said:


> Date of the July birthstone?



Aug 1, 2015 is the date of the birthstone!


----------



## honeypuff (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi!! When is the newest date for Mint? Thanks )


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 23, 2020)

honeypuff said:


> Hi!! When is the newest date for Mint? Thanks )


Jun 13, 2017! Sorry I replied kinda late!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi! I think I'm interested in your blue candy. Also, what are the first six items, above the birthstones? I can't see them


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 26, 2020)

mkyoshi7 said:


> Hi! I think I'm interested in your blue candy. Also, what are the first six items, above the birthstones? I can't see them


Hi! Send the TBT and I'll send the collectibles! I think the other collectibles should be back now so you can take a look at them

Lmk if you want a message


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 26, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Hi! Send the TBT and I'll send the collectibles! I think the other collectibles should be back now so you can take a look at them
> 
> Lmk if you want a message



I forgot to ask earlier, what's the date on the blue candy please?


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 27, 2020)

mkyoshi7 said:


> I forgot to ask earlier, what's the date on the blue candy please?



Both dates are Nov. 3 2019


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 27, 2020)

Can I buy the sakura/cherry blossom please?


----------



## biibii (Apr 27, 2020)

im interested in mint


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm interested in a mint please!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 27, 2020)

EDIT: Nvm I think they were claimed before my message D:


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 27, 2020)

I would like to buy the chocolate cake for 500.


----------



## biibii (Apr 27, 2020)

I sent the tbt for mint!


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 28, 2020)

i'd like a zipper sakura and mint if they're still available


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 28, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> Can I buy the sakura/cherry blossom please?


Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!


peachmilke said:


> I'm interested in a mint please!


Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!


Es0teric said:


> I would like to buy the chocolate cake for 500.


Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!


woozi said:


> I sent the tbt for mint!


Thank you! A Mint should be on your way!


Arithmophobia17 said:


> i'd like a zipper sakura and mint if they're still available


Sorry, Mint isn't available but I can get you a Zipper Sakura! Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 28, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!
> 
> Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!
> 
> ...


sent


----------



## Emolga59 (May 9, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 12, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 12, 2020)

Can I buy the blue candy please ?


----------



## biibii (May 12, 2020)

ill buy your cake <33


----------



## Emolga59 (May 14, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> Can I buy the blue candy please ?


Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!


biibii said:


> ill buy your cake <33


Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!


----------



## biibii (May 14, 2020)

hey! purchased one while you were gone  thank u sm <33


----------



## Darcy94x (May 14, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!
> 
> Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!


I bought a green one instead  when I save up the TBT I’ll be back!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 16, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 16, 2020)

Hello! What’s the date on the blue candy?


----------



## Emolga59 (May 17, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Hello! What’s the date on the blue candy?


Nov 3, 2019, if you want it send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 17, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Nov 3, 2019, if you want it send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!


Oh, not quite the date I’m looking for! Thank you though, and good luck on your Love Ball search!!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 17, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Oh, not quite the date I’m looking for! Thank you though, and good luck on your Love Ball search!!



Thank you!


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 18, 2020)

Hi! What is the date on the Coal?


----------



## seliph (May 19, 2020)

i'll buy your blue candy : )


----------



## Farfle_Productions (May 19, 2020)

Is the cake still available?


----------



## Emolga59 (May 21, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Hi! What is the date on the Coal?


Dec 29, 2019 



seliph said:


> i'll buy your blue candy : )


Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!



Farfle_Productions said:


> Is the cake still available?


Yes it is! Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 22, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## jo_electric (May 23, 2020)

Is the December birthstone still available?


----------



## Emolga59 (May 23, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> Is the December birthstone still available?


Yes it is! Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible if you're still interested!


----------



## jo_electric (May 23, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Yes it is! Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible if you're still interested!


 What’s the date on it?


----------



## jo_electric (May 24, 2020)

?


----------



## Emolga59 (May 25, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> What’s the date on it?


Dec 2, 2015, sorry I took so long!


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 25, 2020)

Could I buy a Zipper Sakura?


----------



## jo_electric (May 25, 2020)

I’ll take the December birthstone.
What’s the date on the cake?


----------



## Darcy94x (May 25, 2020)

Could I get both zippers please? 
Edit: sorry I seen @FireNinja1 asked for 1 too! 1 is fine


----------



## Emolga59 (May 25, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Could I buy a Zipper Sakura?


Send the the TBT and I'll send the collectible


jo_electric said:


> I’ll take the December birthstone.
> What’s the date on the cake?


Dec 21, 2019. Birthstone coming your way!


Darcy94x said:


> Could I get both zippers please?
> Edit: sorry I seen @FireNinja1 asked for 1 too! 1 is fine


Send the TBT and I'll send the collectible!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 25, 2020)

Sent


----------



## Emolga59 (May 25, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> Sent


Sent! Enjoy!


----------



## jo_electric (May 25, 2020)

I’ll take the cake


----------



## Darcy94x (May 25, 2020)

Let me know if the other zipper doesn’t go  willing to buy!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 25, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> I’ll take the cake


Cake coming your way!


Darcy94x said:


> Let me know if the other zipper doesn’t go  willing to buy!


Sorry, the other Zipper just sold


----------



## Emolga59 (May 26, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 28, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 28, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 28, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 29, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 29, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 29, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 30, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 30, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jun 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jun 5, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm back! Bump!


----------



## seliph (Jun 22, 2020)

@Emolga59 what's your coal date?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jun 23, 2020)

@seliph  Dec 29, 2019 is the date!

Lmk if you want it


----------



## seliph (Jun 23, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> @seliph  Dec 29, 2019 is the date!
> 
> Lmk if you want it


sure, i've been trying to find an old one but i'll try date trading

i'll send the tbt!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jun 23, 2020)

@seliph Sent! Enjoy!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jun 29, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jun 29, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 4, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 4, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 5, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 5, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 6, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 6, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 7, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 7, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 8, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 8, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 9, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 9, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 9, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

Up u goooo


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 10, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 11, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 11, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 12, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 12, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 13, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 13, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 15, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 16, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 16, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 17, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 17, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 18, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 19, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi! Could you tell me the date and time of your lump of coal? I may be interested in a date trade, if you’re open to that


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 20, 2020)

SmrtLilCookie said:


> Hi! Could you tell me the date and time of your lump of coal? I may be interested in a date trade, if you’re open to that


Oh sorry, I think I already sold a Lump of Coal


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 20, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Oh sorry, I think I already sold a Lump of Coal


Aw nuts  Okay, no worries!


----------

